# Product review (sampler review) website for everyone to use



## RogueRose (Jun 12, 2015)

> *DISCLAIMER: SMF is not responsible for any sale, trade, co-op, pre-buy,  fast buy, garage sale, ad or other transactions between members. All  parties enter into transactions at their own will/risk.*



I have an idea of making a website that allows users to create a number of questions and polls and ratings related to a specific product.  The customer will take the product code from the item, visit the site and input their responses.  The manufacturer can view the results and also have them emailed or notified when new responses are available.  


Example of how it works.  

Manufacturer (you guys here)  create an account on the site.  You create a new product profile and  create the appropriate questions/polls/ratings.  A product code is  generated such as "CZ32BK01" which will be placed on the product you  wish to hand out or sell.  The user will visit the address:   www.review-site.com/CZ32BK01 and input their responses.  System notifies  manufacturer of results or just notifies new results can be viewed.  

Customers can sign up for an account to track their reviews and be notified for new products on a monthly basis.  

I want to create this site, but I don't know if it is viable for myself alone and am looking for others who may be interested.  This would include development of the site and hosting fees (probably $5/month total).  Development shouldn't be too much as I can do the design and working process of the site but not the actual coding (ATM) so I will need to find a contractor for this. 




Another option that could stem from the above site is a sample/product distribution process.  

We can create a system that allows manufacturers to send products to a central location where they will be coupled with other manufacturers products and sent out in one package. So if user A registers and asks to sample new products they can receive monthly samples.  
Manufactuer 1,2,3,4 etc send samples to distro center.  Samples are bundled together and shipped to registered users who are interested in specific products (users who don't want "bath bombs" won't receive them - they get items of interest).  This way manufacturers 1,2,3,4 don't each have to deal with shipping 1 item to 50 customers - just one distro.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2015)

I added the disclaimer to your post since it is an ad.

This sounds like the swaps which have been done on this forum but on a larger scale. It sounds interesting and I can see the benefit for people who want a lot of feedback quickly. I can also see how some people might be interested in joining to try out other people's products. A distribution center would also be the most efficient way to operate it. However, I don't understand how a $5 hosting fee would cover everything especially shipping costs. But that's just me. You probably are already aware of operating expenses.

JMO - I think it sounds like a good idea and I hope it works out for you. Good luck!


----------

